# Spiele unter Linux



## BRAINBURNER (7. August 2001)

Hi Leute ich wollt mal fragen ob einer weiss wo es die Linux version von Half-Life gibt??
Und ausserdem hab ich nen Problem mit den Spielen unter Linux !!!
Auf der SuSE Linux CD #3 (oder so)
war nen 3d Shooter namens AlephONe (MArathon Infineon) drauf. das Problem:
Trotz meines schnell laufenden Linux und meines PIII 750 Mhz und ner NVidia Riva TNT 2 M64 usw alles high end sachen.javascript:smilie('')
Läuft das Spiel und andere auch total lahmarschig und ist nur am Ruckeln!
Weiss jemand wie man mir helfen kann???

THX im voraus 
MFG BRAINBURNER


----------



## Ziro (8. August 2001)

*Wine*

Ich glaube da kannste deine Windows :#  -Version nehmen und dann mit Wine eine Windowsumgebung emulieren. Ich weiß nicht wie das Teil funzt, kann man damit wohl jedes Spiel spielen, solange es mit OpenGL läuft?


----------



## Moartel (28. August 2001)

*Re: Wine*



> _Original geschrieben von Ziro _
> *Ich glaube da kannste deine Windows :#  -Version nehmen und dann mit Wine eine Windowsumgebung emulieren. Ich weiß nicht wie das Teil funzt, kann man damit wohl jedes Spiel spielen, solange es mit OpenGL läuft? *



lol*
So einfach ist das nicht. 
1. Mit Wine geht das zu langsam.
2. Müsstest du eine Umgebung mit samt allen Treibern simulieren. Geht ned. Nur wenn dein OpenGL unter Linux geht funzt es. Zu deinem Ruckeln: Ein Teil kommt von deiner Kack-Grafikkarte (TNT2 M64 suckt einfach), zum anderen davon dass du wahrscheinlich den Standrad-Treiber hat und keinen aktuellen. Ich würde mal nen aktuellen nehmen.
Es wäre nun noch interessant was für eine Version von SuSE du hast. Wenn es eine zu late ist wäre ein KDE-Update genau so interessant wie ein Update des kompletten X-Servers. Vorher postest du aber bitte mal deine Version, weil SuSE 7.1 bei solchen Updates gern die Grätsche macht. Hab das selber mitbekommen.
Half-Life gibts zumindest als Server für Linux. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass es das Spiel auch als Linux-Version gibt, aber wo du die herbekommst weiß ich ned. 

Tip in eigener Sache: Spiel lieber Q3, da gibts die Linux-Version zum Nulltarif von id-ftp :smoke:


----------



## creutzfeld (7. Oktober 2001)

unter http://www.holarse.de gibts anleitungen für n paar spiele


----------

